# Our girlies! :D



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

So, I've finally got around to taking some good pictures of our girls, and I figured I would officially introduce them all now!!


Here's Roxie (left) and Daisy eating some baby food. 









Daisy...at this point, I don't think there was really any baby food left.. lol









Daisy, in the box they all 3 tend to cram into....









Here's Fiona, the dumbo.  She missed most of the photo shoot bc she wouldn't wake up! lol









Fiona checkin out their new pink bunny house shoes









Roxie being too cute!!!









Sorry there are so many pics, but I couldn't choose!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAWWWWW, they're so tiny and cute! You did a wonderful job of picking names!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you! I'm so obsessed with them now! haha Any time I'm in a store, all I can think about is what I could get for them. It's ridiculous!! lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Rattiegma said:


> Thank you! I'm so obsessed with them now! haha Any time I'm in a store, all I can think about is what I could get for them. It's ridiculous!! lol


I know exactly what you mean, I drive my girlfriend nuts going on about my girlies and what I can get for them  

I love that last picture of Roxie, looks like she's about to do something mischevious.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

> I love that last picture of Roxie, looks like she's about to do something mischevious.



...That's because she was!! hahaha She tried to jump off the shelf right after I took it! They all ganged up on me! lol


----------



## fern (Mar 10, 2008)

awww super cute girls!! and lovely names!


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Daisy, she reminds me of my Khloe. <3 Minus the dumbo ears.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Jenje! (Mar 5, 2008)

TOO cute! 

I'm not quite brave enough to try the old baby food on the fingers trick yet... it seems all my animals are a bit, er, over-zealous about food... much like their owner!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol, yeah...they're usually really good about not nipping when I have it on my fingers. But sometimes when I first stick my hand in, Roxie forgets to lick, and lunges at my finger! It doesn't hurt though, she seems to realize rather quickly and starts licking.


----------



## Jenje! (Mar 5, 2008)

I figure my fingers must not taste very good... Zoinks has pressed down on them once or twice when there were bits of yogie there, but didn't continue... the look on his face said, "Well, that was... disappointing..."


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol, I know the exact look you're speaking of. Roxie does the same thing.


----------



## shantyana (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the last picture. It's cute. Kind of like she was caught.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Fiona is sooo cute! We have a Fiona, too.


----------

